# Suggestions please...



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

One of my mice unexpectedly had a litter a week ago because she was caged with two other females (well, the one turned out to be male.) And now we're starting see our other doe is looking a little fat!

Now we're not sure what to do because Purdy (the one we're noticing getting fat) has had a litter before and she ended up culling them all because we held them at day three. I know it has been said that if they can't take human contact then they shouldn't be bred from at all. Well, this wasn't at all intentional and now we're left with some decisions.

Purdy is a very skiddish mouse and even though we're working on that with her, I personally don't think she'd make a good mother.

So we're trying to decide what to do. Completely leave her alone with her litter or take the babies and put them in with Phreckles (who has a litter of 10, seven days old)

If we decide to foster them with Phreckles, I think I would want to cull the litter down (depending on how many there is of course) so Phreckles isn't going crazy with babies. It's her first litter and she's been a PERFECT mother for them and lets me handle babies but I don't want to over work her.

Please keep in mind this was not intentional at all, neither were actually but I'm taking responsibility the best way I can. Please help me out guys!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Was the other little Purdy had her first litter? That may have been part of it. If you want to keep the litter, I would probably try to let her raise them....wait a few days before handling them (I normally don't...I'll handle babies on day 1 and 2 if I want to see what's there...but for her I would definitely wait). When you do handle them, take mom out of the cage after she's come out of the nest on her own (i.e. don't take her from the nest...wait till she's out), wash your hands, rub them in the bedding, then handle the babies for a few and try not to disturb the nest much in the process. You can wait until they are 10-12 days old to start handling them if you wish....it won't hurt their future to wait (just make sure you do start by 12 days or so and handle them pretty much daily once you start). I would still use the same process to handle them though until they are at least 3 weeks old. I once had a doe that culled her entire litter, _after _their eyes had opened....NO clue why....


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd leave the babies with her and keep out of her business until the babies are out of the nest. If you're going to cull the litter down anyway, in order to foster them , what are you really losing if she culls them herself..?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Stina*
Yes Purdy's last litter was her first, and I too think that might have been part of it but I think she did it because she just didn't like the fact that we touched her babies even though we washed our hands and rubbed them in the bedding before. So I'll definitely be waiting a little longer to handle.

*CatWoman*
Good point. I think that's what I'm going to do, just let her do her thing. Another thing is, I don't want her passing on her skiddish-ness to her babies. I'm just going to keep handling her every chance I get.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If you don't want the babies to be skittish it is very important that you begin handling them daily before their eyes open (i.e. before they leave the next). I would start handling them between days 10 and 12.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay I will make sure to do that. Also, is it okay to take her out of the cage to play while she has her litter in her nest?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

yes, just don't take her off the nest to do it....wait till she's out anyway.


----------

